

Online: Remember Your Very First Time? - thenextweb
http://thenextweb.org/2008/08/06/online-remember-your-very-first-time/
Do you remember the very first time you went online. How did it feel? What did you do? How did it change your life?
======
ivey
I played around with my Uncle's Prodigy account a little, and I had a buddy at
college who had what he called a "PINE account" (shell access, but he only ran
PINE) that I poked at a little...but I still remember my first time really
getting on the net.

A friend at church had a pamphlet from CRL.com (an ISP at the time...not sure
if the current site is in any way related)

I signed up, got my account (shroom@crl.com) and then thought, "Well now
what?" Had to learn about telnet access and head down to the computer lab at
Ga State, because I didn't have a modem that worked.

Looking back, it's amazing how quickly I went from acronym overload to
understanding the technology underneath the services. It was such an awesome
time. I'm glad I didn't miss it.

------
petercooper
Forgetting the actual technology side of it (DOS, KA9Q and PINE for me), the
biggest thing we (me and my dad) both thought when we first started to play
with the net was: "You can download and do multiple things at the same time?
How does THAT work?" We were, of course, used to regular BBSes..

------
steveplace
Had a commodore 64 when I was 5. When I was 10 I got some computer for free
from some law firm that only ran on floppies. Of course that was the same time
when my dad got a new computer with a whopping 1 gig hard drive.

------
timcederman
1993 - went to an "Internet demonstration" in downtown Wellington, New
Zealand. Mostly Gopher and Usenet how-tos. Didn't get what the fuss was about,
went back to BBSes for the next 2 years.

------
sysop073
I remember BBSes pretty clearly; I can't actually remember the first time I
got on the Internet

------
pavelludiq
i was 8 and i just looked at pictures of cars and stuff. That was not my pc, i
got internet at home years after that. The net changed my life after i was 14
and discovered what a web forum was.

